# Need 4th man for TIFT in SPI



## RogerRoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking for a 4th person, experienced offshore fisherman for the Texas International Fishing Tournament in Port Isabel, August 2, 3 & 4th. I have 25 ft GW, all fishing tackle, just need help with expenses, Call Roger (361) 816-6451.


----------

